# Audio Control



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Selling my old-school Audio Control crossovers! These are my personal items that I purchased new. Both have been used once in separate systems.

2XS
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

24XS
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## zumbo (Feb 4, 2012)

Sold


----------

